# First timer mounts



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire












mobile app


----------



## Gill'in time (Apr 20, 2012)

First timer mounts as in ur first prices done yourself or ? Look great


----------



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

There all mounts I did myself just getting into it it's such a great hobby

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Nice job!!!!!


----------



## Big Buck (Feb 8, 2000)

Good job for the first time. Join the MTA Michigan Taxidermy Association you can learn a lot!


----------



## S.B. Walleyes&Waterfowl (Jan 10, 2012)

I love that goose pose, you don't see that that often. Nice work!

Sent from my SCH-I415 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## outdoorfreak (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for the comments I'd like to do it full time one day 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

